

Show HN: Glance - Dashboard for Monitoring Personalized Data - neilsharma
https://www.glancedat.com/

======
hooande
_"(the first 30 days are free!)"_

Why? I don't understand the arbitrary 30 day limit, or the need to be charging
at all for the basic service. It seems like the best way to gain adoption for
a product like this is word of mouth. As a totally free product, they could
get thousands or tens of thousands of users in a short time period. Real
people having positive experiences with a product is the best marketing there
is.

The strength of glance seems be design and UI. Charging a monthly fee doesn't
seem to be the best way to take advantage of that strength. Nice UI products
do best when they have lots of people using them. I feel like it's too much
trouble to set it up knowing that I'll have to make a purchase decision after
30 days, (not to mention that it doesn't say what the price will ultimately
be). This looks like a cool product, but this might not be the right business
model.

~~~
jborden13
Maybe this is their monetization strategy. Instead of incurring the high costs
of supporting a large load of unpaid users and then trying to monetize the
user base from there - maybe they want to get to revenue quickly.

~~~
alamgir_mand
I think it's up for debate as to whether you should test pricing in the MVP
stage. In this case, I think it's in the best interest to leave pricing out of
the question and first inquire as to whether people find it useful.

<http://qr.ae/1ygLq> \- my answer on quora regarding testing pricing while in
MVP stage.

~~~
mneumegen
I think you're right. But what about the perceived value the beta testers
have? Surely they won't be happy about paying for something that was free.

~~~
alamgir_mand
You're right in the fact that you'll piss off some people when you introduce a
pricing plan later. This can be a very slippery slope and is the main reason
why most b2c services don't charge for their software. I'm sure the team at
Glance will be A/B testing for consumers vs enterprise, and the consumer
registration won't have the 30-day trial text.

------
voltagex_
SSL warning - You attempted to reach www.glancedat.com, but instead you
actually reached a server identifying itself as *.nodejitsu.com. This may be
caused by a misconfiguration on the server or by something more serious. An
attacker on your network could be trying to get you to visit a fake (and
potentially harmful) version of www.glancedat.com.

------
sfaruque
After giving this a quick whirl, I like the concept a lot. However, for me to
start paying they need to add a lot more features.

Here are my initial thoughts:

\- Ability to select multiple Google calendars, not just the default

\- Select more than just 1 Google Analytics account

\- Load the Inbox faster (takes about ~2 minutes to load currently...?)

\- Remember my layout of the cards

\- Some form of notification counter

And finally, how much will this service cost per month after my 30 day trial?

------
mflindell
I like this! It would look REALLY good as an open source project, not sure if
I would pay for something like this. Focus on finding power users of multiple
web apps and see what they need and promote it from that app outwards. Keep up
the good work!

------
makethetick
Looks great, I was going to build something very similar to this for a side
project. Look forward to trying it out.

------
andrewkkirk
Reminds of Leftronic (<https://www.leftronic.com/>)

------
mtrn
In the similar "single-view" space: <http://hojoki.com>

------
cnlwsu
When I tried to register I got a blank page with:

An error has occurred: {"code":"ECONNRESET"}

------
dlitwak
So kind of like a hootsuite but for your personal life instead of for your
company it seems?

------
ebaum
intriguing idea

